# A little mudd..a little traning



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Recruiting future motor head 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SALP2rYh2o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Whitebucket (Mar 4, 2012)

That young man (I assume it was a boy) will carry those memories the rest of his life. He's lucky to have you sharing time with him. Enjoyed the video.


----------

